# CU Ronda



## Roger Haworth (Jan 4, 2017)

Ronda in southern Spain is one of the most desirable destinations in Europe. There's nowhere to park a van listed in All the Aires Spain and Portugal or in Camperstop Europe. However this level, free and unrestricted car park within easy walking distance of the historic centre is the Wildcamping Iberia POI CU Ronda. In case any free members or guests are seeing this I won't give you the GPS coordinates to encourage you to become full members of Wildcamping. An absolute bargain at less than £20 per year!








The "New Bridge" at Ronda earlier today


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Roger it's a bit of good parking by the VW. Mind it's not a UK rev number.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Jan 4, 2017)

Alf said:


> Hi Roger it's a bit of good parking by the VW. Mind it's not a UK rev number.



Hi Alf,

The VW is a conversion by WINGAMM - odd little coachbuilt. As you can see my van - in the centre - is perfectly parked this evening between the white lines.

Best wishes, Roger


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks good Roger, whats access like for a 7.5m van ?


----------



## Roger Haworth (Jan 5, 2017)

jacquigem said:


> Looks good Roger, whats access like for a 7.5m van ?



Hi Jacqui, Access to the car park is fine for even a really big van. As you can probably tell from my photo the parking bays are about 6.5 metres long and quite wide. There is a wide pavement at the back of the car park which you can overhang onto. You get magic views from here:


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 5, 2017)

*We stayed two nights*

We also loved Ronda, even in the rain.  Supermarket nearby, very cheep diesel, easy walk to town - a perfect wild spot. Only issue was the noise of the bins being emptied in the middle of the night ... And the bin truck reversing into a German van!


----------



## Byronic (Jan 5, 2017)

That bridge holds terrible (Civil War) memories/stories for a lot of people, The Ronda bull ring is the second oldest in Espana, not that formalised bullfighting is actually that ancient. Often used to be taken to the Corridas there when a boy but you couldn't pay any amount to make me attend nowadays. If you're heading south from Ronda, the A369 to San Roque makes a pleasant change from the Costa roads.


----------



## spigot (Jan 5, 2017)

We also love Ronda & will visit again later this year.

BTW, the architect of the "New Bridge" (built in the 1700s) apparently fell to his death whilst leaning over to admire the dedication plaque!.


----------

